# Riding MTB over Railroad (bridge) Viaduct



## Rambo (Jun 9, 2011)

Recently rode one of my Mountain Bikes over into Pennsylvannia to the Starrucca Railroad Viaduct. 25 miles out. I was wondering if it would be possible to hike up to the approach and ride my MTB across. The Viaduct is built out of Pennsylvannia Bluestone, built in 1847, is 1,200 to 1,400 feet across, and is 110 feet high with no guardrails. Top surface may possibly be covered with crushed stone. If there is crushed stone and it is slippery, I could just walk across pushing my MTB.


----------



## abc (Jun 16, 2011)

What happens if a train comes?


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2011)

I guess they don't call you Rambo for nothing!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2011)

Is it an active railroad?


----------



## shadyjay (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, trains still roll over the Starrucca Viaduct.


----------

